
China just built a 250-acre solar farm shaped like a giant panda - diefunction
http://www.businessinsider.com/china-panda-solar-power-plant-2017-7
======
randomf1fan
At first I thought this was silly. But on reflection, it seems like a great
idea - why not make your solar grid more attractive? Imagine flying over that
happy panda and the free publicity for solar energy. You'd probably never
notice a rectangular grid, but this sounds like the kind of thing the pilot
would tell you to look at.

Australia should build a kangaroo shaped one. Or, even better, a koala!

